# اخبار و اعلانات > بک لینک (Back Links) >  Susesi Luxury Resort

## 1372farimahlahze

هتل سوسيسي انتاليا


(Susesi Luxury Resort) یک هتل 5 ستاره می باشد، که در کشور ترکیه و در منطقه بلک، شهر آنتالیا واقع شده است. فاصله هتل Susesi Luxury Resort تا فرودگاه آنتالیا حدود 37 کیلومتر، تا غار کارائین آنتالیا حدود 78 کیلومتر، تا ماناوگات در آنتالیا حدود 46.8 کیلومتر و همچنین تا حمام رومی آنتالیا حدود 56.5 کیلومتر می باشد.
خوب است بدانید در هتل Susesi Luxury Resort اتاق های متنوعی وجود دارد که عبارتند از:
1. اتاق های لوکس با نمای رو به دریا و ظرفیت 3 نفر (دو بزرگسال و یک کودک)
2. اتاق های لوکس با نمای رو به محوطه هتل و ظرفیت 3 نفر (دو بزرگسال و یک کودک)
3. سوییت های رویال با ظرفیت 4 نفر
4. اتاق های خانوادگی با ظرفیت 4 نفر (دو بزرگسال و دو کودک)
5. اتاق های خانوادگی بزرگ با ظرفیت 6 نفر (پنج بزرگسال و یک کودک)
6. سوییت های دریاچه با ظرفیت 3 نفر
7. سوییت های سنیور با نمای رو به دریا و ظرفیت 4 نفر
8. ویلا های Susesi Luxury Resort با ظرفیت 8 نفر
9. سوییت های رو به دریا با ظرفیت 4 نفر
10.سوییت های کینگ با ظرفیت 4 نفر
 هتل Susesi Luxury Resort دارای 552 اتاق می باشد، تمامی اتاق های این هتل، شامل تلویزیون ال سی دی، ماهواره، تلفن، سیستم تهویه مطبوع، فن، گاو صندوق، یخچال، میز و کمد می شوند. سرویس بهداشتی خصوصی اتاق ها مجهز به سشوار، حوله، دوش و توالت است. از امکانات این هتل می توان به پارکینگ رایگان، اتاق های عایق صدا، سیستم گرمایشی، کرایه ی اتومبیل، پذیرش و خدمات 24 ساعته اشاره کرد. در این هتل، هر صبح از ساعت 07:00 الی 10:30 در هتل صبحانه سلف سرویس ارائه می شود که شامل بوفه های گرم و سرد است. در این هتل گردشگران مجاز به آوردن حیوانات خانگی نمی باشند. از امکانات دیگر هتل Susesi Luxury Resort می توان به، کانتر تور، نظافت روزانه، سرویس اتو کشی، کرایه اتومبیل، اتاق های مخصوص سیگار، اتاق های عایق صدا، لباسشویی، خدمات اتاق و غیره اشاره کرد. از امکانات ورزشی این هتل می توان به یک استخر سر باز، اسختر سر پوشیده، سونا و جکوزی، کلوب بازی کودکان، پارک آبی، والیبال، بسکتبال، پیلاتس، تراس آفتاب، زمین تنیس، میز بیلیارد، Spa، حمام ترکی، سالن بدنسازی و غیره اشاره کرد.

----------

